# Citra Hops?



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

Ok before we start i know its been said, just piss in a bottle and there u go corona! lol
But in saying that im not reali going for a corana per say.
Anyway!

what i was thinking is

*COOPERS INTERNATIONAL * Mexican Cerveza 
Coppers Brew enhancer 2 (or mayb 1 for a lighter body???)
500g dex
Done to 23ltrs

Hops - was going to boil for 15 mins some Citra hops but cant get my hands on it anywhere. Whats an easier to get Lime flav hops?

Yeast - i can only get temps to around 20 -22 so cant use Saflager W34/70. What would you recommend?

any tips or advice?

Thanks


----------



## Mearesy (29/1/10)

Have you tried Craftbrewer? Ross is selling Citra hops.

As for yeast - id go with US05 if you cant get your temps into lager yeast territory.


----------



## Hutch (29/1/10)

adz2332 said:


> Hops - was going to boil for 15 mins some Citra hops but cant get my hands on it anywhere.



Can't get them? Craftbrewer has them in stock - I bought some a few days ago. 
...though not sure I'd waste this hop an a Corona clone. IMHO, if you want the lime-wedge flavour, stick with a wedge of lime. No hops will give you the same fresh lime-juice taste.

Alternatively, NZ Southern Cross has a slight lemony aroma to it, though you risk getting increased IBU's boiling this for any length of time, as it's about 15%aa.


----------



## browndog (29/1/10)

I took an all Citra IPA to the BABBs meeting last night and all the comments were, lychees, mango and fruit salad.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

Awsome thanks guys ill check out craftbrewer... to be hosnest i didnt know about the i always have used brewmaker. :S

And yer US05 was thinking was the way to go


----------



## Quintrex (29/1/10)

adz2332 said:


> Ok before we start i know its been said, just piss in a bottle and there u go corona! lol
> But in saying that im not reali going for a corana per say.
> Anyway!
> 
> ...



Maybe use some glacier, it gives a lemony flavour.


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

awsome just looking at craftbrewers site now! excellent site!!! 
It comes in 90grams citra, how much should i boil do u think?


----------



## browndog (29/1/10)

adz2332 said:


> awsome just looking at craftbrewers site now! excellent site!!!
> It comes in 90grams citra, how much should i boil do u think?



As has been said, you won't get lime from citra, you should give glacier a go if you are looking for that kind of flavour. Citra will give you mango/lychee. Anyway if you want to go with citra, it's flavour is quite intense, 30g for 15 min will give you quite a flavour hit.

cheers

browndog


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

glacier is more lemon right? nothing more limeish?


----------



## Mearesy (29/1/10)

If it was me - id forget the hops altogether... and add a wedge of real lime in the bottle as u would with a corona


----------



## browndog (29/1/10)

adz2332 said:


> glacier is more lemon right? nothing more limeish?



No mate, there are no hops that will give you that kind of flavour, have you thought about adding some lime juice to your fermented wort?


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

yer guess that could be just as easy hey....
again if i went then with galcier. how much would i be needing to use and boil for how long? cheers


----------



## browndog (29/1/10)

adz2332 said:


> yer guess that could be just as easy hey....
> again if i went then with galcier. how much would i be needing to use and boil for how long? cheers



it will only be a very subtle flavour at best, same deal maybe 30g for 15 min.


----------



## dj1984 (29/1/10)

you will be way off with any hop, IMO carona does not have a hop flavour so just stick with the kit, if you want any hops in it go with the hops they use in carona and that is Galena.


EDIT:even using galena late will probably not be right for the beer.


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

has anyone made the kit using BE1? and done it again using BE2?


----------



## dj1984 (29/1/10)

if you want to get all fancy you can use the coopers kit and get your self some rice extract, the rice extract wont add flavour but it will add alc boil some hops and your done.


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

lol not that fancy! lol thanks tho


----------



## dj1984 (29/1/10)

haha its just the same as adding ldme.


----------



## Paul H (29/1/10)

browndog said:


> I took an all Citra IPA to the BABBs meeting last night and all the comments were, lychees, mango and fruit salad.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



& it was nice to :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (29/1/10)

Just dry-hopped my citra IPA with 30g. smelling fantastic at the moment!


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

ok stuff it this is what im going for tonight

COOPERS INTERNATIONAL Mexican Cerveza 
Coppers Brew enhancer 2
500g dex
Glacier 30g 15mins boil
Saflarger US05
Done to 23ltrs

hows that sound!


----------



## brettprevans (29/1/10)

add another 15-20g of glacier @ 5min.
thats of course if you like hop aroma.

oh and your yeast. which is it. saflager or US05 (ale)? saflager is either s-23 or W34/70

i would use a lager yeast if you want an authentic lager taste and if you have temperature control. if you dont have temp control then use an ale yeast like US05 or S-04

edit: after re-reading the whole thread i can see that you indeed got the same advice and probably intended to use US05 and your above wording of saflagerUS05 was probably a mistake


----------



## adz2332 (29/1/10)

yer sorry copy and pasted wrong lol US05 will be what im using.


----------



## adz2332 (1/2/10)

instead of waiting for my hoips to be delievered, how does using some lime zest sound?? straight into the fermentor?


----------



## Scruffy (1/2/10)

I fannied about with this in the UK when I was trying to make lager. Kaffir Lime leaves. Lemon Grass. Lemon/Lime zest. They'll all give you a citrus, but it'll be knocked into touch if you over hop, or go heavy on the malts - i mean brew darker beers). Use about 5 Kaffir Leaves to 22-25 litres (more if you're more hoppy than a Corona), boil the leaves in some water and cool, dumping into the secondary/late ferment. If you go lemon zest (the juice & pith will just add sour and bitter - you might like it), I reckon about 2 to 4 fruit for 25 litres. Lemon grass is more subtle, but I've not used it.
What I settled on was a whole jar of Roses Lime Marmalade dropped in just before flame out (just the contents - not the jar!! - you could add it to your dissolving malts before you boil your hops), two limes worth of zest when I pitched the yeast and two limes worth of zest into the secondary.
FWIW, i used 1056 yeast (which I believe is pretty much US05).
I made it for a mate... he drank it... he said it was OK? Personally, I'm not a lager drinker - but fun making it.


----------



## Scruffy (1/2/10)

Oh yeah, Sorachi Ace is a pretty lemony hop - if you can get it... I think it was a cross between Brewers Gold and Saaz... I think... Sapporo invented it.


----------



## adz2332 (1/2/10)

thanks mate

grrrrrrrr no one in adel stocks any of theses damn hops. not a very good range at all..
can get this all from craft brewer but the postage is worth more then the hops i want!!!!!!!!!!
Bla


----------

